# HELP NEEDED Pigeon racing clocks / timers



## avocado (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi,

We are about to prepare for the new pigeon season next year in our local club. We intend to change the whole time measurement system.

To make this available we need to purchse some 200 pcs of pigeon racing clocks / timers.

I heard about unicon and tauris brands. Please let me know if somebody can send me the contact to the manufacturer - 1 can buy 1 container of those if needed.

My e-mail address - [email protected].

Best regards,


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

avocado said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are about to prepare for the new pigeon season next year in our local club. We intend to change the whole time measurement system.
> 
> ...


The American distributor for UNIKON is Continental Breeding Station, or CBS for short. Their website is:

www.cbspigeon.com

You will need to buy the club unit as well as each member having their own UNIKON clock. As you probably already understand, the clocks and their chip rings (bands) are not interchangeable.

Hope this helps

Dan


----------

